# Venturing Out -- Spring Warrior



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi all. Anyone have any experiences/tips for Spring Warrior fish camp. For folks not knowing about it...Spring Warrior Creek is a creek in Taylor County Florida. There is a fish camp there some 1/2 mile+ upstream from the Gulf. I hear it has lots of oyster bars, etc and one needs to be careful. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated. I've fished around Keaton Beach and St Marks, but missed this particular fishing camp.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Idle or follow someone out. One serious oyster bar towards the mount of the creek with a very narrow cut to navigate. Loads and loads of oyster/rocks along that whole stretch from St Marks down to about Yates Creek. Once you get out deep you’re fine to run. Channel is marked with some PVC but I don’t think it’s colored or very obvious which side to stay on.


----------



## fotofinish (Aug 31, 2020)

Haven't been there much and its been quite a while but...too low at a very low tide in the creek. Near the end of the creek atthe gulf there is a spot you must hit or drift over, You have maybe a foot and a half between the rocks/oysters for your motor to get thru. And everything else you said.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

fotofinish said:


> Haven't been there much and its been quite a while but...too low at a very low tide in the creek. Near the end of the creek atthe gulf there is a spot you must hit or drift over, You have maybe a foot and a half between the rocks/oysters for your motor to get thru. And everything else you said.


10-4 thanks. I'll catch Spring Warrior deeper in the summer when there is more water. I still have an aluminum prop. And my skeg is just about perfect and has all the factory paint. So we're hitting Keaton Beach instead but next Wednesday instead of tomorrow.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Awesome good luck.


----------

